
My Parents Were So Excited About the New CEO of Microsoft - aaronbrethorst
http://www.thestranger.com/seattle/my-parents-were-so-excited-about-the-new-ceo-of-microsoft/Content?oid=20171444
======
vvijay03
The real purpose of the author was to champion "more humane" leadership, and
projecting Sathya as the evil, cold, ruthless leader seems to have their way
to do that. The title is link bait more than anything else.

------
jejones3141
“...the first thing I want to do and focus on is ruthlessly remove any
obstacles that allow us to innovate.” --Satya Nadella, CEO, Microsoft

Wow... I tracked down the video, and he actually did say that.

